# Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bought my friend a bottle of this for his 40th birthday. What a lovely bourbon. Very long finish, delicate taste, and very refined. I thought Blantons was something until I tried this. Kind of expensive, but if you're into whiskey, I think it's a must try.

Love the label too. Pappy know how to make a nice bourbon!

​


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice...:tu

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Virginia is out throughout the state  Guess I need totry the mail order routine, but not sure how alchohol works interstate....


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This is one bourbon that always gets high ratings and great reviews but just doesn't do it for me. I'm more than half way through my bottle and I just think there so many better bourbons out there for half the price of this one. :2


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

An outstanding bourbon! Nice choice!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Volt said:


> Virginia is out throughout the state  Guess I need totry the mail order routine, but not sure how alchohol works interstate....


This year's Van Winkle allocations are being filled as we speak. You should check with your ABC or what ever they call it in VA - there's a chance it'll be in sometime soon.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Chè said:


> This year's Van Winkle allocations are being filled as we speak. You should check with your ABC or what ever they call it in VA - there's a chance it'll be in sometime soon.


 - Thanks


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This is one bourbon that always gets high ratings and great reviews but just doesn't do it for me. I'm more than half way through my bottle and I just think there so many better bourbons out there for half the price of this one. :2


I can some wanting a more vibrant full bodied bourbon, is that your preference? PVW has an amazing long finish, but is fairly light up front.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I can some wanting a more vibrant full bodied bourbon, is that your preference? PVW has an amazing long finish, but is fairly light up front.


Blanton's or Booker's comes to mind.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Blanton's or Booker's comes to mind.


Yes, those are two I was thinking of as I am more familiar with them. I enjoy both as well. PVW is much lighter up front.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Blanton's or Booker's comes to mind.


:tpd:

I would also toss in a little Knob Creek.

Sorry Rip!

tt:cb


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Pappy is definately the bee's knee's...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> I can some wanting a more vibrant full bodied bourbon, is that your preference? PVW has an amazing long finish, but is fairly light up front.


Maybe look at the 107pf. 15 year old Pappy. Old Rip Van Winkle 15 was my all time favorite Van Winkle related product. The Pappy 15 is a good follow up though and as mentioned has slightly more kick than the 20.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bump*
I have a few bottles of the 12 year I would like to get rid of. I was saving them for my wedding in July - but have too many, now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Bill, see if you can make a thread in the WTS, not sure if it is allowed, but no sense bumping old threads since many of these members are no longer around.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

23 year old 199 Costco....99 for the 20 year old


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> @Bill, see if you can make a thread in the WTS, not sure if it is allowed, but no sense bumping old threads since many of these members are no longer around.


Will do...thanks.

I saw the WTS, but gathered that it was only for cigars.


----------

